# Cutting blades for box scrapers



## Wysparky (May 30, 2016)

I have acquired an independent MFG CO INC box blade, but the cutting edges need replaced. One is completely cone and the other is worn badly. Any ideas where I can get these? New to this tractor life, learning a lot. Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Sparky,

Independent Mfg. Co. Inc. (IMCO) is long gone....out of business. Southeast MFG and Big Ox took over IMCO and they too are long gone. I read on the internet that Modern Equipment Co. in Beaumont, Texas bought their inventory. They go by the name Dragon Products now. Their phone number is 1-888-404-8908. Check them out.


----------

